# CHENGDU | ICC | 280m | 60 fl | 210m | 47 fl | T/O



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

Are the only building the left side? It looks like the right side has no cranes??


----------



## tudorben (Aug 4, 2011)

In the past few months, it appears the roof design of the podium have changed again, but for the worst!! Which I am not too happy about. hno:

Also the renderings on the previous page on post #47 are mostly from the competition stage. The 2nd image is the most updated but from 2.5 years ago, but it has changed quite a bit since then.. 

At least its good to see the construction of the towers underway. The facades of the 2 towers also appears to have changed, as confirmed by the 1:1 mock-up. Again, moving a longgggg way away from the original nice, slick finish. 
Those horizontal fins...arghhhhh :bash:


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ post #47 renders are by far best imo.. but if you say they've been changed, can we see the new renders, they still the same in architwcts website


robja23 said:


> Are the only building the left side? It looks like the right side has no cranes??


Only left side yet

07-16 by sfworl1 at upcd.org









07-19 by lxw0218 at upcd.org


----------



## tudorben (Aug 4, 2011)

RockAss said:


> ^^ post #47 renders are by far best imo.. but if you say they've been changed, can we see the new renders, they still the same in architwcts website


Yeh 

I'll see what i can get my hands on!


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

IMG_20141010_174940 by Skyscraper City, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-10-12 by 方脑壳在成都


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

by ~未尽的旋律~ at upcd.org


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

location, footprint of the office tower clearly visible on google maps/earth: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=103112


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-03-23 by srainove


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## tboake (Jun 14, 2013)

Anything new on this one since May? They should be a couple of floors above ground by now?


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

A lot of grumbling on the Chinese forums. Might be on hold :-(


----------



## danielradev (Nov 19, 2014)

Upgrade?


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

Nothing happened in this part of development in the whole year



























Although they are way above the ground in the east side of the site









not sure what's up with the re branding and those renders on the fence across the road which suppose to be the part of the development


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

The part at the back has made some progress, but not the main towers.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Back UC
https://imgur.com/a/JfzBZgC


----------



## Augustão d2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Mains towers?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^ I think so


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-02-29 by srainove










2020-03-04 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-03-29 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

By gravitypartnership










2020-04-19 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-03 by srainove


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

These towers will give a nice modern touch to the neighbourhood.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-25 by srainove










2020-08-28 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-23 by srainove










2020-09-30 by srainove


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like round edges


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-18 by by 河山一色


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 18:*








By srainove on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-25 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-17 by zhi










2021-01-17 by srainove


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 30:*








By srainove


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

280m? it looks a bit shorter


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> 280m? it looks a bit shorter


280 m and 210 m according to Gaoloumi 








By jerryjoannedian on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 18:*








《塔子山之夜》 by 蓝镜头 on 500px.com









《九天楼晚霞》  by 蓝镜头 on 500px.com


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Very beautiful, I like the contrast with the residential buildings.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

That's a crazy looking pagoda. Anyone know its name? Never seen a top-heavy one like that.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
That's the Jiutian (or 9 heavens) Tower (Chinese: 九天楼) at Tazishan Park in Chengdu.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 28:*








城市雪山 by 狙击步枪 on 500px.com


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by srainove on 12th May 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-19 by 超级SWIRE


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 1:*








《呼吸困难》～这是成都东门的居住区 by 中国汪建中 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 19:*








天际之下的钢铁森林 by 阿花 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-10 by zhi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

火烧云 by 阿花 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-10 via srainove


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by srainove on 5th September 2021


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 幻魔之都 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

All over the world buildings can be beautiful and sometimes even really beautiful, yet the street level especially in skyscrapers-oriented places is poor. Its all over all the world, not just china, that there is a feeling of poor execution of street level with interest for pedestrians.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-16 by 星空逍遥派


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , can you confirm the 280m height? it looks shorter


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 30:*








成都环贸ICD by Matthew·马 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

chengdu is boosting


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Jiutian tower at night in Chengdu by plej_photo on 500px.com


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

That looks menacing.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-02 by iLH


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, everyone, rate  








ICC | CHENGDU | 280m | 60 fl | 210m | 47 fl


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/chengdu-icc-280m-60-fl-210m-47-fl-t-o.710664/page-6




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

